# CoDeSys (OpCon)



## Florian.Fruhmann (13 September 2004)

Hallo Leute

Hab ne frage an euch wer Programmiert denn mit CoDeSys oder OpCon (Bosch). 

Was habt ihr für eine Meinung über das Konzept.
Programmiert vieleicht jemand im Ingolstadter Raum mit CoDeSys?

Würde mich auf Eure Antwort Freuen
 :roll:


----------



## zotos (13 September 2004)

Ich finde CoDeSys basiert auf einem sehr guten Konzept.
Ich werde mich jetzt noch mit OpCon beschäftigen dürfen.


----------



## Florian.Fruhmann (15 September 2004)

Hallo zotos

welche aufgabe darfst du denn in CoDeSys umsetzen?

Ich kenne CoDeSys nur von Opcon(Bosch) würde aber gerne mehr machen, mit herkömmlicher SPS oder Mikrokontroller.

 :roll:


----------



## tschwartz (15 September 2004)

*vielleicht kann ich ja helfen*

@Florian,

willkommen im Board. Vielleicht kann ich ja helfen? Ich glaube, dass Konzept jetzt verstanden zu haben.   :wink:  ;sofern man Opcon und CPS21 überhaupt verstehen kann.

cu @ Hatvan


----------



## Anonymous (15 September 2004)

@tschwartz,


"..sofern man Opcon und CPS21 überhaupt verstehen kann. "

Wie ist denn das zu verstehen?

Du hast dich doch nicht etwa in den Managern, Functionblocks, Sequencen und Libraries verirrt, das könnte ich gar nicht verstehen :wink: 

Oder hast du nur noch nicht den BaseMove verinnerlicht?

Gruß

Günter


----------



## tschwartz (16 September 2004)

*Opcon*

@glb

Naja, BaseMoveFB geht noch - interessanter ist Vmdt, wenn mann keine Ahnung hat wer was wann und wo im Robert-LAN wissen will. Opcon ist super (vielmehr 3S-CoDeSys); allerdings braucht man halt ein Konzept.... und wer hat das schon, wenn man nicht bei ATMO oder Robert jobbt`Bist du erfahren mit TwinCat von Beckhoff?


greets to florian "same procedure than last year - Durchhalten ist alles" ...


----------



## Anonymous (17 September 2004)

@tschwartz

Erfahrungen mit Beckhoff habe ich so gut wie keine, habe mal vor ein paar Jahren mit TwinCat rumgespielt. Ich glaube das war damals ein Derivat von CoDeSys V2.0 und hat mich nicht so begeistert, aber bei CoDeSys scheiden sich die Geister sowieso (da gibt es einen Beitrag dazu hier im Forum). Was das Gesamtsystem, also Soft-SPS, Visu etc. anbetrifft, weiss ich gar nichts.


----------



## Runtime (15 Oktober 2004)

Hallo Kollegen   

Ich programmiere hauptsächlich nur noch CPS21 und mit Codesys...  :? 

An sich ist das Konzept meiner Meinung nach nich schlecht , aber es ist zu kompliziert mit den ganzen Include-Files etc... dann die Opcon Konvertierung über Excel Liste...

Dann nochmal Winedit , Dateneditior , Ultraedit , Opconstudio....

Finde da müsste es ein Programm für alles geben , naja ist halt ATMO die wollen nicht , dass das noch jemand sonst programmieren kann als sie selbst...

Bin jetzt mal auf das VEP30 gespannt - das setzten wir bei unserem nächsten Projekt ein...

Ist auch mit Codesys und OPC...


----------



## tschwartz (19 Oktober 2004)

Hallo Namensvetter aus dem Saarland!

Ich habe momentan ein Projekt mit rho4.0 (WinSPS)  - bin ja mal gespannt, ob ich das bis KW46 auf die Reihe bekomme. grins.
Naja, letzte Woche war unser Bosch Rextroth Mann im Haus, und hat uns das neue IndraLogic Produktspektrum vorgestellt. Mann muß sagen, Siemens kann sich warm anziehen. 3S und Bosch - ich denke zusammen sind sie stark.  Kennen wir uns vielleicht  von Bosch Salzgitter?

cu Thorsten


----------



## Runtime (19 Oktober 2004)

Nein , leider nicht...

arbeite bei Bosch Homburg/Saar (HoW)

von der IL40 hab ich ne vorab Version  auf dem Schreibtisch liegen...die gabs damals noch nicht offiziell,als wir die bekommen haben...

genauso wie jetzt das VEP30 - gibt es auch noch nicht offiziell...

die IL40 soll ja die alten CL Steuerungen ablösen...

Dank Codesys hat die ne super Performance...

Hab aber auch gerne mit WinSPS programmiert - hauptsächlich in AS...

finde die Programmierung von den Bosch Steuerungen viel besser im Gegensatz zu Siemens

Aber denke , wenn wir nur Siemens hätten in der Fa. dann würd ich wohl genau anders denken...

Aber es macht Sinn das es bei Bosch auch Hauptsächlich nur Bosch Steuerungen gibt - Da haben wir das Know-How im Konzern...

mfg

Thorsten


----------



## Burkhard (19 August 2008)

*Beckhoff TwinCat*

Ich kenne mich sehr gut mit Beckhoff TwinCat aus. Ich habe mehr als 6 Jahre Erfahrung mit der Software und der Programmierung von Produktionslinien in der Metallverarbeitenden Industrie und Kunststoffverarbeitenden Industrie. Die Perfekte Integration von Motion-Control sprich die Ansteuerung von Servomotoren bzw Servoumrichtern und die 3S-Codesys Geschichte finde ich einfach nur super! Die ganze Beckhoff-Produktfamiele mit TwinCat, Systemmanager, den Reihenklemmen, den Buskopplern, den AX2000/AX2500-Servoreglern, den Servomotoren, die Touch-Screens, die Industrie-PCs von WindowsXP bis WindowsCE sind einfach nur Klasse! Der Support ist sehr gut und die Zusammenarbeit mit den Jungs in Verl klappt einwandfrei! Kann man nur weiterempfehlen. Wer Tipps und Tricks braucht kann sich gerne an mich wenden!


----------



## Eliza (20 August 2008)

Hallo!
Habe mich beim letzten Kunden ausschließlich mit CoDeSys rumgeschlagen.
SPS: WAGO 750-Serie. Auch: WebVisu, CoDeSys HMI und die PLC WinNT.
Wenn man das System mal durchschaut hat, ist es gut zu programmieren, gut zu warten und leicht übertragbar.


----------



## Larry Laffer (20 August 2008)

Bitte zur Kenntnisnahme :
Die letzte Antwort in diesem Thread vor der von *Burkhard* ist fast 4 Jahre alt ...

Gruß
LL


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (20 August 2008)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Bitte zur Kenntnisnahme :
> Die letzte Antwort in diesem Thread vor der von *Burkhard* ist fast 4 Jahre alt



Ich hätte ja gedacht die Antwort von Burkhard ist 4 Jahre alt. Laut meinen aktuellen Erfahrungen mit dem Support von Beckhoff ist dieser nämlich unter aller Sau (Inkompetent; keine Ahnung von ihren eigenen Produkten).

Thomas


----------

